# Red flake over black



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

I really want to do a red flake over black but dont know which color red?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

didnt know you had many choices


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 7 2006, 02:09 AM~5194470
> *I really want to do a red flake over black but dont know which color red?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

HOK f20 red flake over black base


----------



## big_Daddy503 (Jan 25, 2006)

that shit looks bad ass, what color is that and what bout the flake


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big_Daddy503_@Apr 7 2006, 06:12 PM~5198756
> *that shit looks bad ass, what color is that and what bout the flake
> *


Its just black base and a fire red flake.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

i hope you plan on using alot of clear


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

damn...that shit is hotttttt...u cant go wrong with dat....


----------



## REACH_19 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thats clean homie. What size of flake is that? I need to know how big a HOK standard flake is.


----------



## big_Daddy503 (Jan 25, 2006)

EY N E MORE BLACK CARS W/THAT RED FLAKE ON IT??
SHIT LOOKS BAD!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

61CADDY,post up a bigger pic of your coupe please!!!  (I've got one too,under construction as we speak)


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

I only have these two old pics


----------



## r0yal (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REACH_19_@Apr 8 2006, 01:47 PM~5202965
> *Thats clean homie.  What size of flake is that? I need to know how big a HOK standard flake is.
> *



Fire Red .004"


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 8 2006, 05:35 PM~5203816
> *I only have these two old pics
> *


deffintly look hot with the red flake posted above


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

That looks real good, Gonna shoot "HOK F65 MINI FIREBALL FLAKES" OVER BLACK ON MY "ELDAWG" .


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 8 2006, 12:00 PM~5202113
> *i hope you plan on using alot of clear
> *


Why.......just shoot it in intercoat clear.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REACH_19_@Apr 8 2006, 03:47 PM~5202965
> *Thats clean homie.  What size of flake is that? I need to know how big a HOK standard flake is.
> *


Mini flake .004


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

How about a shit load of red ice over black? :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Nice 'lac,it'll look wicked flaked the fuck out,is it juiced already or just lowered?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

Its bagged but I think im about to buy a 59 caddy and juice it


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

o shit bro...that caddy would b off the fuckin hook with a red flake over a black base


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 9 2006, 09:23 PM~5209749
> *How about a shit load of red ice over black? :dunno:
> *


It would diffently give you the flake look with out all that spraying.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 9 2006, 11:30 PM~5211187
> *Its bagged but I think im about to buy a 59 caddy and juice it
> *


PUSSY!!!! :biggrin: j/k
I'm cutting mine,and taking a bit of heat for it,some guys think it's wrong to cut a car like this,I say fuck'em!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 10 2006, 12:35 PM~5213414
> *:biggrin:
> PUSSY!!!! :biggrin: j/k
> I'm cutting mine,and taking a bit of heat for it,some guys think it's wrong to cut a car like this,I say fuck'em!
> *


It can always be put back to stock.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this was black with red flakes and kandy winefire shot over.... looked good i think it needed more flake tho to show off more red.... but the owner wanted it to still look black...


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

Man thats a tight lac! I can't wait till I'm able to pick one of those up but a vert! Almost picked up a 61bt last year! Down to wire and the dude called back and told me he didn't have the title! Anyways I'm jealous!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

Thats one bad ride!! Only if it had a set of laces! Haven't seen a 61 on laces since 1999 around my way and that motherfer was saucey!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 11 2006, 09:40 AM~5219441
> *this was black with red flakes and kandy winefire shot over.... looked good i think it needed more flake tho to show off more red.... but the owner wanted it to still look black...
> *



any more pics of that??
thats the look i want black at angles red at others


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

Im thinking of Black with Red flake but I cant decide on that of leaving it the same color orange what do you think


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

too much flake on that hood, looks like a bass boat


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 8 2006, 08:21 AM~5201983
> *
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 17 2006, 04:36 AM~5620689
> *too much flake on that hood, looks like a bass boat
> *




too much flake...........





NEVER HEARD OF IT???????? :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 20 2006, 11:04 AM~5638132
> *too much flake...........
> NEVER HEARD OF IT???????? :dunno:
> *


I didn't realise there was such a thing either.


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

yep....x3 never enough FLAKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

looks gross to me, of course the real sparse flake jobs you see on hotrods some times look even worse. My point was, can you even see the black base under the red flake? not easily. looks like a straight up sunburst mist job. of course thats the crap i look at all day long. www.rangerboats.com


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

youre not supposed to see the base..... the hood used fire red from paintwithpearl.com


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

a flake hater....i didnt know they existed...guess flakes aint for everybody...i guess thats why some people are content with stock white paintjobs??


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

AWESOME


is that a black or red base?????


more info.....nice 

any sun pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

blk base.. fire red flake..
2 1/2 tea spoons..


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0  :0  :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 20 2006, 08:02 PM~5813214
> *
> 
> 
> *


they msut of had fun wetsending and buffing that hood :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 20 2006, 09:02 PM~5813214
> *
> 
> 
> *




It is one amazing looking car!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------

